# Extreme Birdhouse # 44



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Hi everyone , here is my latest Extreme Birdhouse .This house is made from 100 year old reclaimed barn wood .It is 5 ft wide , 7 ft tall and has a built in bird bath in the roof . The railings are all made from 1/4" steel.*

*A few weeks ago i was contacted by a magazine called Birds and Blooms and they are going to do a 2 page article on my birdhouses and myself . The article will be in the Dec / Jan issue . *


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW Cranbrook2 You did it again. You have created another Master Peice. Are you comitioned to build them or Do you build these things for fun and hope to sell them? I will be lookinhg for that magizine in dec.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks again Handyman , I build them mostly for fun . I built this one for a woodworking contest for Gorilla Glue , i,m sure you have seen thier advertisement somewhere . :laughing:

I do get commissions to build a certain style or to copy someones house but i try to stay away from making it a job . I enjoy building them and i don,t want to do them for a living. I would be happy to sell patterns for them and let everyone else give it a shot . :laughing:
The best part of building these houses is to help me deal with everday chronic pain .


----------

